# Cat Can't Resist Constantly Joining Golden Cuddle



## Robert59 (Oct 21, 2021)

I need to be involved with this Golden Snuggle sandwich. It just looks so warm!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=980028982547723


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Oh, that is adorable.


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2021)

That's love!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 22, 2021)

positively warms the cockles of me heart...


----------

